# was sind DT CSW MA 2.0  in Original DT Swiss



## Stef89 (9. November 2011)

Hallo Cube bezeichnet das DT Swiss Laufrad mit:
DT CSW MA 2.0 straightpull wheelset, 28 spokes, QR
ich kann dies aber im DT Swiss Programm nirgendwo finden, weiß jemand wie dieses Laufrad in Orginal DT Swiss heißt oder ist dies ein extra für Cube angefertigtes Laufrad


----------



## Asko (9. November 2011)

Mich  würde es ebenfalls intressieren um was es sich bei dem" DT CSW MA 1.0 straightpull wheelset, 28 spokes" handelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CubeRace (9. November 2011)

Hallo,

genau diese Frage hatte ich mir auch gestellt, bevor ich mir das 2012 Fritzz SL bestellt habe, und deshalb habe ich etwas mir Cube und DT Swiss kommuniziert (wobei DT Swiss mich an Cube verwiesen hat).

ZITAT CUBE:
Sehr geehrter Herr XXXX,

die CSW Laufräder bestehen generell aus Bauteilen von DT Swiss, die wir in eigener Kombination und mit eigenem Dekor verbauen.

Bei allen MA (=Mountain Aluminium) Laufrädern verbauen wir die Felge DT M480, nur beim Fritzz ist durch die höhere Belastung die breitere DT M530 geplant.

Die Felgen sind von Haus aus NICHT schlauchlos, dies kann man höchstens durch ein entsprechendes Felgenband und Dichtset nachrüsten.

Die Dekore sind in diesem Fall aufgeklebt, nicht lackiert.

Bei den Naben handelt es sich um sog. "straight-pull" Versionen, d.h. es werden gerade Speichen ohne Bogen verwendet, die Kreuzungsweise wird dennoch als 3-fach bezeichnet.

Ein genaues Gewicht habe ich leider nicht, würde aber mal 1900 Gramm für die MA 2.0 vom Fritzz veranschlagen.

Da die Felge in Zusammenarbeit zwischen uns und DT Swiss hergestellt  wird, hat diese einen anderen Namen, entspricht aber der E530 von DT  Swiss.

ZITAT ENDE

Hoffe ist es Hilfreich, mir hatte es geholfen, nur auf meine Frage zu den Naben konnte oder wollte man mir keine Antwort geben.

Ich lasse mich einfach überraschen wenn ich hoffentlich im Dezember meine 2012 Fritzz SL beim Händler abhole


----------



## Stef89 (9. November 2011)

danke für die ausführliche und schnelle antwort 

denkst du die Laufräder sind gut hab noch keine Erfahrung mit DT Swiss ?


----------



## CubeRace (9. November 2011)

Also mein Händler hat überwiegend sehr gute Erfahrungen mit DT Swiss, und dem vertraue ich schon, und mein Bruder hat auch DT Swiss Felgen und er hat Null Probleme damit und er nimmt sie schon sehr hart Ran.

Aber ich habe auch noch keine Wirklichen Erfahrungen mit DT Swiss.

Ich lasse mich einfach mal überraschen, und wenn die Laufräder doch "MÜLL" sein sollten, dann lass ich sie auf Garantie (Kulanz) von meinem Händler gegen bessere Tauschen, so wie mit meinen SunRingle Ryde XMB


----------



## Stef89 (9. November 2011)

ok habe mal bis jetzt von DT Swiss nur gutes gehört


----------



## Asko (10. November 2011)

CubeRace schrieb:


> Die Dekore sind in diesem Fall aufgeklebt, nicht lackiert.





Das hört sich schonmal gut an.
Bekomme ich ein Gewährleistungsproblem wenn ich die Aufkleber auf den Felgen abmache? 
Mein Reaction Race  welches ich im Februar bekomme ist so schön schlicht, aber die Laufräder sind mir schon die ganze Zeit über ein Dorn im Auge.


----------



## Stef89 (10. November 2011)

hm ich würde einfach mal Cube anschreiben aber denke das dürfte doch eigtl. kein Problem sein wenn du sie sonst nichts änderst.


----------



## bigurbi (25. März 2012)

Da nun die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert wurden... Weis jemand genaueres? Insbesondere Gewicht? Ich hab keine Lust mein Rad deshalb zu zerlegen


----------



## blobbyvolley (26. März 2012)

bigurbi schrieb:


> Da nun die ersten Bikes ausgeliefert wurden... Weis jemand genaueres? Insbesondere Gewicht? Ich hab keine Lust mein Rad deshalb zu zerlegen


 
Aber wir sollen's tun?


----------



## CelticTiger (17. April 2012)

Ein Vorgänger der "CSW MA 1.0" war "DT Swiss XPW 1600", der bis 2011 mit den höherwertigen Cube-Bikes mitkam und ebenfalls so eine von Cube zusammengebastelte OEM-Geschichte gewesen ist.
Als ich wegen eines (relativ simplen) Problems mein VR und HR direkt zu DT Swiss nach Schöneich eingesandt habe, erfuhr ich von Herrn Warth, der dort den DT-Service schmeißt, folgende Details:

- Felgen entsprechen DT XR400 (Offiziell nur max. 2,25. Läuft bei mir problemlos mit 2,4er Racing Ralphs)
- HR-Nabe ist ein Zwitter aus DT240s und DT350 (Nabe: DT340; Zahnscheibendurchmesser wie DT240s. Ab Baujahr 2010     haben alle 340/350er die Zahnscheiben der 240s.)
- VR-Nabe identisch mit DT240s 

Wenn bei Cube also in 2012 der Trend nicht zu minderqualitativen Bauteilen geht, um den Endpreis halten zu können, kann man davon ausgehen, daß die von Cube selbst zusammengebastelten DT-Laufräder grundsolide "Schweizer" Qualität bieten.

PS: Der DT-Swiss Service ist sehr bemüht, schnell und kulant. Wenn der Händler also bei unerwarteten Problemen mit den Laufrädern Ärger macht, einfach nach kurzer Vorabsprache mit Herrn Warth nach Schönaich senden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincy (17. April 2012)

Bei den Vorgängern sind DT 340, 350 oder 370 Naben. Felgen X430, X445D (559x18) oder M480 (559x19,5). Speichen DT Competition, 28 oder 32L.
Die Zusammensetzung ist abhängig vom Modelltyp und Modelljahr.
Die 2012er CSW Laufräder sind eine kpl Neukonstruktion. Derzeit exklusiv für Cube.
DT OEM-Felgen http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=47&xedb75=eb45678e7fcf4eefa03eb7eef218faf2


----------



## CelticTiger (17. April 2012)

Vincy schrieb:


> Bei den Vorgängern sind DT 340, 350 oder 370 Naben. Felgen X430, X445D (559x18) oder M480 (559x19,5). Speichen DT Competition, 28 oder 32L.
> Die Zusammensetzung ist abhängig vom Modelltyp und Modelljahr.
> Die 2012er CSW Laufräder sind eine kpl Neukonstruktion. Derzeit exklusiv für Cube.
> DT OEM-Felgen http://dtswiss-onlineshop.de/index.php?page=categorie&cat=47&xedb75=eb45678e7fcf4eefa03eb7eef218faf2



Insbesondere gegen Ende einer OEM-Modellreihe baut man bei Cube wohl gerade das ein, was noch so übrig ist. 
Dabei scheint es dann die "Ausreißer" nach oben zu geben.


----------



## chelli (5. Juni 2012)

Die Frage dürfte sich seit heute übrigens geklärt haben: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=583113 

Soweit wie ich das erkennen kann, dürften die CSW MA 2.0 den neuen M1700 SPLINE Laufrädern entsprechen.


----------



## Vincy (5. Juni 2012)

Bei dem Fritzz sind dann aber breitere Felgen (21 bzw 28mm Breite, DT E530). Der LRS wiegt 1985g (ohne CL-Adapter).
Beim M1700 Spline sind es nur 19,5 (innen) bzw 26mm (außen), wie bei den DT M480 (M1800) und Tricons.
Da war wohl Cube als "Versuchskaninchen".


----------



## probiker5 (8. November 2012)

Hi, 
Weiß einer nun das Gewicht der csw ma 2.0? 
Würde mich nochmal interessieren. 
Eventuell hat den ja einer gewogen. 
Oder was meint ihr? Eher wie der x1600 oder schwerer? 

Ps: ich meine den XC Laufradsatz der zb am reaction verbaut ist. Nicht den des fritzz

MfG


----------



## Milarepa (9. November 2012)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Weiß einer nun das Gewicht der csw ma 2.0?
> Würde mich nochmal interessieren.
> Eventuell hat den ja einer gewogen.
> ...



Here you go:

http://bikescale.com/index.php?d=artykul&kat=36&mar=11&art=3564

1871g ohne centerlock Sicherung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asko (9. November 2012)

Am Reaction sind aber die MA 1.0 verbaut, die sollten noch n stückchen leichter sein.


----------



## Milarepa (9. November 2012)

Asko schrieb:


> Am Reaction sind aber die MA 1.0 verbaut, die sollten noch n stückchen leichter sein.



Bei den 29er Cubes sind die 2.0 an der teueren Rädern verbaut und ich vermute auch, das diese dann leichter als die 1.0er sind.

Man muss auch immer schauen ob man über 29er od. 26" redet.

Jedenfalls wiegen die nachgefragten 2.0 (ich vermute 29") 1871g.

Ich vermute, dass die 1.0 in 26" ca. 150g weniger wiegen.


----------



## Maracuja10 (11. November 2012)

Ich vermute mal ganz stark, dass sich hinter den Laufrädern folgende verbergen:

http://www.dtswiss.com/Laufraeder/Laufraeder-MTB/X-1600-SPLINE-29


----------



## probiker5 (11. November 2012)

Dass heißt das Gewicht liegt auf X1600 Niveau (26" 1630g CL)

MfG und vielen Dank für eure Mühe


----------



## cubabluete (31. Januar 2013)

Es sind nicht die X1600!
Die Laufräder haben knapp und 2000g in 29".


----------



## probiker5 (1. Februar 2013)

Hi
Bisschen weiter oben meinte @Milarepa, dass der 29" 1871g und in 26" 1721g wiegt. 
Wie kommst du auf knapp 2000g 
Hast du selber gewogen?
Lg


----------



## Maracuja10 (1. Februar 2013)

Bei den diesjährigen Modellen kommt ja noch hinzu, dass es oft auch vorne und hinten Steckachsen Naben sind. Die sind ja oftmals etwas schwerer 

Ps. Ich hab das hier gefunden: http://sanvit.com/de/fahrradteile-2/laufr-auml-der-mtb/dt-swiss/dt-swiss-csw-ma-2-0-disc-29er
Und das ist ja sogar nur die Schnellspanner Version

Und hier noch einmal: http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/58010-dt-swiss-csw-2-0-29er-laufradsatz-wie-neu


----------



## cubabluete (1. Februar 2013)

probiker5 schrieb:


> Hi
> Bisschen weiter oben meinte @_Milarepa_, dass der 29" 1871g und in 26" 1721g wiegt.
> Wie kommst du auf knapp 2000g
> Hast du selber gewogen?
> Lg


 
Ich meinte die 1er die auf den billigeren verbaut sind. Mein Händler sagt so ca. 1950 in 29".
Egal ob 18... oder 19... , es ist viel zu viel. Ich hol mir die Crest mit novatec und cx-ray auf mein Reaction SL. Da liege ich unter 1500.


----------



## probiker5 (1. Februar 2013)

Hi,
Unter 1500g für einen 29er Laufradsatz?
Der geht bestimmt ab wie ne Rakete 
Aber hast du Recht 1900g Lrs sind viel zu schwer. 
Gerade die rotierende Masse ist sehr wichtig!
Das entscheidet später mit wie beschleunigungsstark das Bike wird. 

MfG


----------



## chriwol7 (22. März 2013)

> Aber hast du Recht 1900g Lrs sind viel zu schwer.
> Gerade die rotierende Masse ist sehr wichtig!
> Das entscheidet später mit wie beschleunigungsstark das Bike wird.



Schon richtig, allerdings hab ich mich mit meinen Alex/XT Felgen (1850g) nicht grade als Schnecke gefühlt. Ist damit kein Rennrad aber ganz ehrlich, den Unterschied ist mehr psychologischer als physikalischer Natur


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taylor (25. Mai 2013)

... Kurze Frage: haben die Naben Centerlock oder 6-Loch?


----------



## Vincy (25. Mai 2013)

Die LRS gibt es da in beiden Varianten. Ist auch abhängig von jeweiligem Bikemodell und Modelljahr.


----------



## taylor (25. Mai 2013)

... das soll es werden: Cube Reaction GTC SL 29.

Möchte hier eine XT-Bremse montieren mit den entsprechenden Bremsscheiben.


----------



## Vincy (25. Mai 2013)

Dürfte da mit Centerlock sein. http://www.cube.eu/hard/cross-country/reaction-gtc-sl-29-gray/
Kannst aber dann auch per CL-Adapter damit 6-Loch Scheiben verwenden.
Hätte da noch passende XT-Bremsscheiben mit Ice-Tec. Bei Interesse, dann PN.


----------



## baloo (23. Oktober 2014)

Kann mir jemand sagen, welchem Modell von DT Swiss Laufradsatz die folgende Cube Bezeichnung entspricht:
DT CSW MA 2.9 straightpull wheelset
Sind das die DT Swiss X 1700 spline ?

Thanks
baloo


----------



## Vincy (23. Oktober 2014)

Nein. Die CSW LRS sind eigene Cube LRS. 
Die Spline Two eine DT Swiss Modellreihe.


----------



## baloo (23. Oktober 2014)

Die Naben sind von DT Swiss (240, 350 etc. ???)
Felgen werden auch von DT oder NoTubes sein aber einfach auf CUbe umgelabelt.
Mich interessiert eben genau dies, was hinter dem Cube Labeling stecket.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (23. Oktober 2014)

Ein aus DT Swiss Komponenten zusammengesetzter LRS.
Naben DT350 straightpull
Speichen DT Competition straightpull
Felgen DT 466d 29 oder M520 29 oder 533d 29 oder auch andere, je nach Felgenbreite


----------



## mmo2 (18. November 2014)

Bei meinem Stereo 120 Race 2015 sind die drauf...DT CSW MA 1.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, 622x20C rim
Kommen mir aber sehr sehr schmal vor. Weiß jemand was das für welche sind?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SuperSpeed (9. Januar 2015)

mmo2 schrieb:


> DT CSW MA 1.9 straightpull wheelset, 28/32 spokes, 622x20C rim


 
Weiß keiner welche das sind ? Vielleicht sogar Gewicht ?

(die sollen auch auf meinem Cube sein)


----------



## jurabiker (17. März 2015)

Servus,
Ich habe auch die 1.9 drauf. Werde mir aber in den nächsten Wochen neue Laufräder zulegen. Dann kann ich die 1.9 genau wiegen. Davor aber eine Frage an euch. Ich stehe zwischen dem mavic crossmax sl (1440g knapp 900€) und dem b.o.r lrs genauen namen hab ich nicht im kopf .. Xm 2266 oder so.. (1300g bei bisschen über 600 euro ) was würdet ihr empfehlen? Die felge von dem b.o.r lrs ist eine ultra leichte 300g alu felge... ist das bedenklich wegen der Steifigkeit und Stabilität? 

Lg Levin


----------

